# 80,000th post



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - another milestone! :boogie :boogie :boogie

It's a triumph just that I am keeping at it. I am so much better than I was when I started coming here. Even though a trial I am about to head into with real life, I have the skills to handle it. I did have to go up a bit in meds temporarily (as I was shocked with some news), but have been able to work through the stress a bit.

My docs have noticed an improvement with me. It'll be interesting to see what happens now instead of fearing the worst all the time.

Hang in there - and thanks for being on here! I have gotten to know a lot of great people over the years!!!

Keep it real - and don't get yourself worked up!


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations, hope things continue to get better for you. 
I am also noticing progress since the time I've been here, though its been at glaciers pace. 

As an aside, I still think its kind of funny that it was an infraction warning though :b


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Wow. 10,000 posts in 7 months is impressive. I don't even have a 1k and been here longer.


----------



## Viper (Jul 15, 2012)

80,000 posts - now that's a lot of posts! Congratulations man. Super Moderator swagger. Wish you the best.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

That's good you're getting better and it only took you 80,000 post to get there.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Good for you, MM! Sorry that your 80,000th post was a thread warning.

That's still an impressive milestone!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

> It's a triumph just that I am keeping at it. I am so much better than I was when I started coming here. Even though a trial I am about to head into with real life, I have the skills to handle it. I did have to go up a bit in meds temporarily (as I was shocked with some news), but have been able to work through the stress a bit.


This is great news! Congrats, MM75! :squeeze


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Awwwww!!

Awesome!! Congrats with all your achievements MM!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Will you retire when you hit 100,000 ?


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

That's insane. Well done sir!


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Congratulations! From a lurker who joined this board way back... I always look forward to reading your posts, even if I log in here only once in a couple months now.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

So millennium , did you get it done yet? You know what I mean.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Holy crap! That's an accomplishment.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Foh_Teej said:


> Wow. 10,000 posts in 7 months is impressive. I don't even have a 1k and been here longer.


Funnily enough, that's hitting the max posts of 50 every day for 213 days xD.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats man


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Holy bejeezus! If you coudl turn those posts ino a dollar! Heck, even a quarter!!!


----------



## flower2blossom (Apr 12, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Congratulations and Thanks a lot for being a great mod


----------



## Aries33 (Sep 22, 2011)

man thats great congratulation :clap :clap:boogie


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

How many of them include the words "wrong on so many levels"?


----------

